# Kenmore elite electric oven main wire harness burnt



## hohadcr (Jul 25, 2009)

Kenmore elite C970-440933 , 13 years old. The oven stopped working. I opened up, and saw right after the main control board, there were the burnt wires and part of the connector on the wire harness. See pic.

I looked into it. 
1. The main wire harness will cost 200$? 

2. Even i would change the wire harness, probably it will fail again as it happened because of some loose connections or short.

3. What else i should check? The oven elements? I could only see the top element. The control board seem to work otherwise.


----------



## hohadcr (Jul 25, 2009)

I checked the other ends. All looked normal. Or, do i need to feel each connection to see if anything is loose?


----------



## hohadcr (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello anyone?


----------



## HandyAndyInNC (Jun 4, 2018)

You may purchase a new connector with new pins. That is what I would do to test the range. It will not cost $200. More like $10 at any auto parts store, or radio shack type place. If the connections were loose, use a different type of connector. Just make sure that the pins will accept the size wire that you have. You can also just use butt splices, but then you will not be able to pull them apart. I doubt that you will need anyway. Most ranges have a glass fuse some where on or close the circuit board. Check that it is good, if not, replace it.


----------



## hohadcr (Jul 25, 2009)

Most other posts suggest that when the wires amd connectors are burnt, there is usually some other loosen parts that caused the burn. 

You mean forget about any other loosen parts, just fix it and see what happens?


----------



## hohadcr (Jul 25, 2009)

anyone else??ahhh..


----------



## hohadcr (Jul 25, 2009)

somebody told me that I should test the omhs of the burners. What would be the standard for a working burner in the oven?


yes, i am with a broken oven for a lot time....


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

As was mentioned/hinted-at above, localized melting 
is due to high contact resistance in the connector along with several amps of current draw.
Maybe it took 5w to melt this & so @10A you had 0.05 ohms contact resistance rather than just a few milliohms, a 10x degradation.
The connector may have lost spring tension & so the contact pressure is lowered or it could have been corrosion.
Replace it.

A recent poster may have had a 20x degradation in a wall switch which may have welded the contacts closed.

I had a corroded furnace connector, water dripped onto it from the inducer assembly.
Instead of measuring "zero" ohms it measured 70 Megohms. I think I just used fine sandpaper to fix it.
In this case there was no melting, the connection went from zero to effectively an open circuit. The connection must have resistance to heat up & melt.

I have several of these connectors in the basement, I should measure the contact resistance. For a typical wall plug & wall socket it's 5 milliOhms.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

hohadcr said:


> somebody told me that I should test the omhs of the burners. What would be the standard for a working burner in the oven?
> 
> yes, i am with a broken oven for a lot time....


I don't think that's your problem, but it wouldn't hurt to check them. They will probably check out fine.

Do you have a multimeter with omh setting??


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

You will have to decide if it's worth fixing an electric oven/stove over 13 years old or replacing it.

There may be more than just the wiring harness damaged. It may have caused damage to other components.

Wiring harness, control board, tech services = lots of money.

Really need a tech to see if it's worth putting money into it. Sorry I couldn't be more help.

You could replace the wiring harness (200 bucks), only to have the same thing happen. What a waste of money that would be, when it could have went towards a new or used stove that works. Just saying


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Bypass the burnt part by soldering. 
There is also some kind of conductive goop you can put on the other pins (car dealerships have this stuff).


----------

